# Dringend Hilfe Firebird/Jaybird verbindet nicht; im jar file



## elduderado (16. Apr 2009)

Moinsen,

Ich brauch dringend Hilfe, meine komplette Datenbankanwendung läuft, ich hab sie in eclipse geschrieben. Wenn ich sie aber exportiere startet meine Anwendung, scheint sich aber nicht mit Firebird verbinden zu können. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung. Aber der Resultset ist leer. Ich muss Montag abgeben und hab kein Plan voran es kiegt. Ich habe den Ordner, wo das jaybird.jar drin ist als classpath festgelegt und es klappt immernoch nicht.

Es funktioniert alles in eclipse, nur nicht im JAR file !!!

HILFE ?!?!!?


```
public static ResultSet makeQuery(String query) throws SQLException, Exception{
		  ResultSet rs = null;
		  Statement stmt = null;
		  try{
			  System.out.println("Test");
			  if(conn == null) {
				  Class.forName("org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver");
				  if ( loginUser.metno == "s1845269"){
					  Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost/"+server, "Michael", "michael");
					  stmt = conn.createStatement();
					  }
				  else if ( loginUser.metno.startsWith("s")){
					  Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost/"+server, "Student", "student");
					  stmt = conn.createStatement();
				  }
				  else if ( loginUser.metno.startsWith("m")){ 					
					  Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost/"+server, "Professor", "prof");
					  stmt = conn.createStatement();
				  }
			  }
			  rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);		                                   	
		 	 }
		  catch (SQLException sqe){ 
			  // Einfügen eines Dialogs, rückgabe eines Fehlers!!
			  //Kann nicht Verbinden
		  }	 
		  catch (Exception ex) {
			  
		  }  
		  return rs;
	  }
```


----------



## E.G.O. (16. Apr 2009)

probier mal anstelle von "localhost"  "127.0.0.1",
aba wenn es auf demselben Rechner mit Eclipse funzt, ist das wohl unwahrscheinlich,
ansonsten könnte es sein das der Datenbank-Treiber beim Erstellen irgendwie mit eingebunden werden muss

übrigens, wenn man sich exceptions nicht ausgeben lässt, iss klar das man keine Fehlermeldung erhält


----------



## elduderado (16. Apr 2009)

Hehe, ja das mit den exceptions stimmt irgendwie ^^

so jetzt bekomm ich auch die Java.lang.ClassNotFoundException, dass er org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver nicht findet.


----------



## E.G.O. (16. Apr 2009)

also das klingt dann ganz danach, das du beim Erstellen des .jar- Files irgendwo dein Datenbanktreiber mit angeben musst, hab leider grad kein Eclipse installiert, sonst würd ich selber mal nachschauen, aber vielleicht iss das hier ja schon das richtige:

"Es ist weiterhin möglich, im Reiter *Classpath* externe JAR-Dateien (Datenbanktreiber usw.) hinzuzufügen.          Dafür wird das entsprechende Projekt ausgewählt, der Haken *Use default class path* deaktiviert und über *Add External JARs...* die          benötigten Dateien ausgewählt."

(wie gesagt, kann dies jetz leider nicht überprüfen)


----------



## elduderado (16. Apr 2009)

Also ich habe es jetzt durch glück hinbekommen, ich finde eclipse ist da nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich - wenn man jars hinzufügen will, oder ich mach was falsch.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine eigene Manifest Datei geschrieben und damit geht es - thx Wikipedia ^^


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Created-By: 1.6.0 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
Main-Class: RunApp
Class-Path: jaybird-full-2.1.6.jar
```

Die jaybird datei liegt dabei im gleichen Ordner wie meine Anwendung !

Trotzdem Danke.


----------

